# 3 bips d'alarme à l'allumage et rien



## bouledenerfs (6 Octobre 2006)

Un matin je me réveille je veux allumer mon powerbook G4 et là 3 BIps d'alarme, un affolement du ventilo et puis il agit comme si il était en veille prolongée (lumière au niveau du bouton d'ouverture + écran noir)
Bref : AU SECOURS 

Merci d'avance:rose:


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Octobre 2006)

Tu semble décrire le même probleme que j'ai rencontré : la carte mère. Elle m'a été remplacée sous garantie 1 mois avant l'expiration de celle-ci  

Les 3 bips sont un code que saura interpréter un technicien Apple, passe leur un coup de fil.

A+


----------



## Deb (7 Octobre 2006)

bouledenerfs a dit:


> Un matin je me réveille je veux allumer mon powerbook G4 et là 3 BIps d'alarme, un affolement du ventilo et puis il agit comme si il était en veille prolongée (lumière au niveau du bouton d'ouverture + écran noir)
> Bref : AU SECOURS
> 
> Merci d'avance:rose:



Il me semble avoir lu que ces bips correspondaient à un problème sur une barrette mémoire. Fais une rechercher sur le forum. Le sujet a déjà été abordé.


----------



## JPTK (7 Octobre 2006)

Deb a dit:


> Il me semble avoir lu que ces bips correspondaient &#224; un probl&#232;me sur une barrette m&#233;moire. Fais une rechercher sur le forum. Le sujet a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; abord&#233;.



Je confirme, 3 bips c'est la RAM, faut essayer avec juste la barrette d'origine et inversement.



> 1 bip = pas de RAM install&#233;e/d&#233;tect&#233;e
> 2 bips = type de RAM install&#233; incompatible (par exemple EDO)
> 
> 3 bips = aucune bank de RAM n'a pass&#233; avec succ&#232;s le test de la m&#233;moire
> ...


----------



## PadawanMac (7 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je confirme, 3 bips c'est la RAM, faut essayer avec juste la barrette d'origine et inversement.


En effet, c'est la RAM, mais le service technique avait d'office remplacé la carte mère en même temps que la barrette...


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Je confirme, 3 bips c'est la RAM, faut essayer avec juste la barrette d'origine et inversement.


Malheur  Je relance le post par l'interm&#233;diaire de mon vieux PC car mon PowerBook G4 refait des siennes ! En effet, hier en quittant le mode veille (portable repli&#233, l'&#233;cran est rest&#233; noir ! "Desperate computer" ??  Bon c pas dr&#244;le parce que c la deuxieme fois que je rencontre le probleme. Heureusement, si ma garantie constructeur a expir&#233;e il me reste l'extention FNAC (ouf). Ceci dit avant de l'emmener au SAV, je voulais retirer la barette et la remettre afin de voir si il ne s'agissait pas d'un mauvais contact... Qu'en pensez-vous ? C'est simple et sans danger (j'ai d&#233;j&#224; mont&#233; et d&#233;mont&#233; des PC) ou faut-il que j'attende absolument d'etre au SAV pour en savoir plus ?

A+


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2006)

Sans danger facile et rapide.


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Novembre 2006)

Ah mon sauveur :love: 

Je suis actuellement dessus, et je suis la procédure décrite ici :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88063-fr


Seul probleme, je suis bloqué pour sortir le clavier, alors question bête : il faut dévisser les deux vis du haut ou c'est un clipsage qui expulse le clavier ?

Merci !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2006)

Edith

Sur ton mod&#232;le, c'est une plaque &#224; enlever sous le pb pas sous le clavier, mais enl&#232;ve la batterie et le sectuer avant et mets-toi &#224; la masse.

http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/PowerBookG4_15inch1.67-1.5GHzUserGuide.pdf


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Novembre 2006)

merci j'essaie tout de suite...


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Novembre 2006)

Ca y'est g acc&#233;s &#224; l'emplacement de la RAM. Je la sors pr la remettre on verra bien.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Novembre 2006)

Regarde le sch&#233;ma page 59.


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Novembre 2006)

Nikel, mon bébé redémarre !!! J'ai sprtis la barette et je l'ai remis.

Merci supermoquette


----------

